# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  رفع دعوة ضد جهه حكومية

## adel

هل يحق لشركة مقاولات رفع دعوه على ديوان المظالم ضد احد الجهات الحكومية وذلك عندما تم فتح المضاريف كان اقل الاسعار لهذه الشركة وكان فرق السعر اثنان وثلاثون مليون ريال عن صاحب المركز الثاني الا ان الجهة الحكومية ارست المناقصة على صاحب المركز الثاني ولكن بسعر صاحب المركز الاول واستبعدة صاحب المركز الاول بدون اي اسباب توضحها الجهه الحكومية فى خطابها الذي يقول فيه ان الحظ لم يحالف هذه الشركة.
ارجو الافادة بشكل عاجل عن مدى قانونية الشكوى ,ولا اعرف على اي مادة فى نظام المناقصات الحكومية تم هذا الاجراء؟

----------


## al360f

في مثل هذه الحالات ترفع الشكوى بالبدايه لرئيس الجهه التابعه لها المناقصه وتذكر انك صاحب السعر هذا بهذه المناقصه وتطلب منهم توضيح الأسباب التي تم استبعادك منها , وتبين انك صاحب السعر .

فإذا ماوجدت تجاوب على سؤالك انصحك برفع شكوى لامير المنطقه وتذكر فيه ماحدث لانه قد يكون هناك تزوير بتعديل الاسعار ارتكبته لجنة فتح المضاريف او قد يكون ارتكبه شخص من اللجنه لمصلحة المركز الثاني لانك صاحب السعر واولى به من المركز الثاني

وارحب بك إذا اردت رفع شكوى ودعوى قضائيه ضد هذه الجهه

----------


## adel

> في مثل هذه الحالات ترفع الشكوى بالبدايه لرئيس الجهه التابعه لها المناقصه وتذكر انك صاحب السعر هذا بهذه المناقصه وتطلب منهم توضيح الأسباب التي تم استبعادك منها , وتبين انك صاحب السعر .
> 
> فإذا ماوجدت تجاوب على سؤالك انصحك برفع شكوى لامير المنطقه وتذكر فيه ماحدث لانه قد يكون هناك تزوير بتعديل الاسعار ارتكبته لجنة فتح المضاريف او قد يكون ارتكبه شخص من اللجنه لمصلحة المركز الثاني لانك صاحب السعر واولى به من المركز الثاني
> 
> وارحب بك إذا اردت رفع شكوى ودعوى قضائيه ضد هذه الجهه


اشكرك على الرد ولكن الاسعار عند فتح المضاريف مثبته بشكل رسمي والكل يعلم انني اقل سعر ويوجد مايثبت ذلك رسمي وبتوقيع من جميع اعضاء لجنة فتح المضاريف

----------


## صعب المنال

لا يوجد نص يلزم بالاخذ بالسعر الاقل , فالمرجع هو تقدير الجهة الحكومية ومطابقة العرض للشروط والمواصفات

----------


## saad

vرفع دعوى وليس دعوة الآولى من الأدعاء اى  الشكوى او الاتهام ,والثانية تقال لتلبية  شئ ما كا لوليمة او الحضور فالمصطلح القانونى الاحوط هو الاولى ***وفقكم الله (مشترك )

----------

